# Have you tried live on small amounts of food for a longer period?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

If the slippery slope of social decay and such is a long process it might turn out something like this. There is food, but not much of it and people get by in a half starvation mode. In this senario most people will start to lose weight, and stand in breadlines or whatever. 

I do not think it is wise at this point to be well nurished in a way that people notice. It is not wise either to start using up whatever backup of foodsupplies one have. So 2 years ago I did this experiment, I lived on kind of few calories for several months, but saw to it that I was well nurished. I did lose almost 20 kilos in around 5 months from 86 kilos to 68 ( my length is 180 centimeters). 

It acutally felt great in many ways and encuraged me to continue having a good extra foodstorage. 

But, my thought is something like this, if everybody lose weight and food is a constant consern, one do not want to be the guy that dont lose weight case that might draw attention to you in a negative way. 

So has anyone else tried this? How did it feel? Nowdays my weight is around 75 to 78 kilos.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I tend to eat less when I'm heavily involved in a project, sometimes to the point that I have to stop because of stomach pain. I've never paid much attention to my weight though. When I was young I backpacked a lot, and ate a lot less, and I always felt better on returning, but always attributed it to exercise and fresh air.

So I guess I can't help you much, but the thread looked lonely.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my wife is Asian so we always eat a little bit but do so more often that the standard 3 means a day


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How did you submit 55 prior posts with that username, and manage to fly under my radar?

To your point, part of being a prepared must involve blending in. Drawing attention is bad.
Part of being prepared is also to have a ration plan to stretch your stores to their limit. I have a feeling that weight control won't be much of an issue. There will be lots of work that needs doing, and you'll lose a ton of calories just getting through a day. Ration properly, and you'll look like everybody else.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> How did you submit 55 prior posts with that username, and manage to fly under my radar?
> 
> To your point, part of being a prepared must involve blending in. Drawing attention is bad.
> Part of being prepared is also to have a ration plan to stretch your stores to their limit. I have a feeling that weight control won't be much of an issue. There will be lots of work that needs doing, and you'll lose a ton of calories just getting through a day. Ration properly, and you'll look like everybody else.


Well, I actually dont post here that often, that might explain why you missed me 

But still, I do think it is a good ide to try to live on "semi-starvation" diet for a while. Just so one dont fear hunger, hunger is acutally not a problem if one understands how it works


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As I read your post that old, nagging, question came back to mind ... how the f**k did Hurley not lose a single pound on the TV show Lost???

Your point is well taken about blending in. One also shouldn't be trotting around in new clothes when everyone else is wearing thread bear rags.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree I think.

Now what the hell is all this nonsense about Kilo's and Centipedes?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He said he's 189 pounds and 5 foot 10.
Which is always better than 98 pounds.
Oh yea, and the metric system is inherently evil.

With the rationing of food, practice makes perfect. You should be doing dry runs anyway!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

5 years ago I weighed 235 [email protected]'8" with a 39" waist.
Anual trip to the PCP showed I had become type 2 diabetic.
Changed the diet, reducing carb input and almost everything I ate was replaced.
Two years later I was down to 174 pounds with a 34" waist.
Still at the same weight and waist size.
The desire to eat larger portions has gone away.
Blood sugars now float around normal now with oral meds.
Today my diet is one forth of what it was, and I eat very little with no problem.
Actually have to watch for hypoglycemia. 
I do have meds stored for two years, four if I reduce food and cut meds in half.
Yes you can do with a lot less food.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I lived off nothing for years. I went days without eating. While I am not by any means fat i will never, ever, go without again if it can be helped. I don't need to practice survival. I did it and won.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not concerned with FITTING in since I will be avoiding the masses... the whole idea of prepping is so that I will not have to be out with the plague carrying looting unprepared folks and zombie mutant motorcycle gangs that spent all their money on vacations and big screen TV's

I will not be eating 3 large meals a day ...BUT I will not be starving my family either


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

In the United states we no longer have bread lines. They have pushed the responsibility to maintain the system to the super chain stores. They have ebt cards where you go through the line at the store pay with your ebt card and pay for cigarette s and bear with the money you stole evaded or what not so you do not have the public shame of the formal bread line.

The situation here is more dire than it has ever been. No one recognizes it because it is so integrated into the main stream system. People who have worked there whole life don't pay attention and don't know that 7 of 10 persons going through the line are not paying for there food. And everyone is fat as a fool.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> In the United states we no longer have bread lines. They have pushed the responsibility to maintain the system to the super chain stores. They have ebt cards where you go through the line at the store pay with your ebt card and pay for cigarette s and bear with the money you stole evaded or what not so you do not have the public shame of the formal bread line.
> 
> The situation here is more dire than it has ever been. No one recognizes it because it is so integrated into the main stream system. People who have worked there whole life don't pay attention and don't know that 7 of 10 persons going through the line are not paying for there food. And everyone is fat as a fool.


Post of the evening!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Our bodies are capable of becoming more efficient at harvesting the calories when the diet is limited. Still it takes x calories to produce x energy so while most of us can adjust to living on less food there is a limit.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

livng on a semi-starvation diet is NOT the idea. The idea is to survive. 

This will probably require hard work, lots of hard work, and a whole lot more calories than a starvation diet.

just my opinion


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> livng on a semi-starvation diet is NOT the idea. The idea is to survive.
> 
> This will probably require hard work, lots of hard work, and a whole lot more calories than a starvation diet.
> 
> just my opinion


well that depends, still it is useful to get to know hunger and se it as a friend, a teacher.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You lost me at Kilos.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I lived off nothing for years. I went days without eating. While I am not by any means fat i will never, ever, go without again if it can be helped. I don't need to practice survival. I did it and won.





tinkerhell said:


> livng on a semi-starvation diet is NOT the idea. The idea is to survive.
> 
> This will probably require hard work, lots of hard work, and a whole lot more calories than a starvation diet.
> 
> just my opinion


I agree with my Canadian pals. I've been through what TC has and I don't want a rerun. Part of the reason I started prepping was to be ready for a sudden job loss.

And what Tink said is also correct. Most will be working twice as hard in a real SHTF as they do now. That will take a lot of calories to maintain your health and energy.

When you're hungry all the time you don't think clearly. And that is how mistakes happen, which could be fatal in SHTF.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If the slippery slope of social decay and such is a long process it might turn out something like this. There is food, but not much of it and people get by in a half starvation mode. In this senario most people will start to lose weight, and stand in breadlines or whatever.
> 
> I do not think it is wise at this point to be well nurished in a way that people notice. It is not wise either to start using up whatever backup of foodsupplies one have. So 2 years ago I did this experiment, I lived on kind of few calories for several months, but saw to it that I was well nurished. I did lose almost 20 kilos in around 5 months from 86 kilos to 68 ( my length is 180 centimeters).
> 
> ...


Spent 2.5 years eating rarely more than 1-2 cheeseburgers off the dollar menu of McDonald's per day. I was pretty active, lots of walking. I developed a bit of a pot belly, otherwise everything was ok. It took a few weeks to get used to being hungry all the time, but eventually the body adapts and makes due.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

alterego said:


> In the United states we no longer have bread lines. They have pushed the responsibility to maintain the system to the super chain stores. They have ebt cards where you go through the line at the store pay with your ebt card and pay for cigarette s and bear with the money you stole evaded or what not so you do not have the public shame of the formal bread line.
> 
> The situation here is more dire than it has ever been. No one recognizes it because it is so integrated into the main stream system. People who have worked there whole life don't pay attention and don't know that 7 of 10 persons going through the line are not paying for there food. And everyone is fat as a fool.


Squarely on the head of the nail. Food recipients have no incentive to get off because they no longer feel the shame of having to turn over the monopoly money and have everyone in line behind them know it. . They treat it as continuously funded credit card. That system was put in place to assist until you got back on your feet. Now, you don't have to. Is it any wonder why I am so damn tired of busting my ass so I can pay taxes to allow people to sit on the couch, have more kids then they can afford, and watch Oprah!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Squarely on the head of the nail. Food recipients have no incentive to get off because they no longer feel the shame of having to turn over the monopoly money and have everyone in line behind them know it. . They treat it as continuously funded credit card. That system was put in place to assist until you got back on your feet. Now, you don't have to. Is it any wonder why I am so damn tired of busting my ass so I can pay taxes to allow people to sit on the couch, have more kids then they can afford, and watch Oprah!


Yeah, but this system will not work if theres not enough food in the stores, if there is no longer so much food that everyone can eat as much as they want. If there is a rationing system of somekind, breadlines or whatever. If people actually will start to hunger and have wery few options of what to eat.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When i say nothing i mean nothing. I would have a bowl of popcorn for 3 days. I would have 6 boxes of kraft dinner to last me 2 weeks. I didnt beg steal borrow whine or cry. I kept my chin up and my heart light. Cant say i never wanted to. But i never did. 

Starving sucks. It sucks hard. Knowing a small pitance of my hard earned tax dollars goes to feeding hungry people makes me feel good. 

While the fat politicians lime the pockets of their rich buddies spend 400 bucks on a steak and steal from us all letting the hungry eat is far from being a wrong.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Living on small amounts of food is growing up poor in the fifties.

I didn't like it, but I survived it.

Now I know about a lot of things to eat that most folks won't eat.
In SHTF I will survive.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Does having only two pizza toppings count as less food?


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Does having only two pizza toppings count as less food?


Depends if you got the thin or thick crust.


----------

